
Failure-Oblivious Computing (2004) [pdf] - vezzy-fnord
https://www.usenix.org/legacy/publications/library/proceedings/osdi04/tech/full_papers/rinard/rinard.pdf
======
stcredzero
Famous story from Kent Beck:

When asked to come onsite to the C3 project to optimize their daily payroll
batch process, which was taking 3 days instead of 10 hours, Kent asked for
some datasets and verified results. He was told that the system wasn't
producing correct results anyways. His response: "Well, in that case I can
make it _real_ fast!"

The C3 project was the "birthplace" of Extreme Programming.

